# Which would you prefer??



## bossman (Jan 8, 2008)

Just wondering what you would prefer, a BBQ cookbook or BBQ instructional video? Just curious what preferences are and why !


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

I love cookbooks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Videos are nice, but for me it's handier to browse through a book.


----------



## gooose53 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the books, I can take them anywhere to study like in the reading room.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 8, 2008)

i like the books........but sometimes, it depends on how well the book is written..........OR......if they are introducing summing different that the reader is used too, or knows........so the video shows the procedure........like youtube on trimming ribs...........

or AB with some of his stuff.....flower pot smoker.........deep fat frying a turkey......etc.

tho both have their places


----------



## vlap (Jan 8, 2008)

I voted for a cookbook but I have to say it really depends on what you are looking for. The books are great for recipes and ok for instruction while the vids are great for instruction and not at all good for recipes.


----------



## ga_smoker (Jan 8, 2008)

Cookbooks for sure. I love 'em. We probably have 20-25 in our house. But at the same time, I am addicted to the Food Network and I spend alot of time lately watching bbq videos on Youtube.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## buckeye smoker (Jan 8, 2008)

How about a cookbook with a dvd in the back to demonstrate the basic techniques?


----------



## zapper (Jan 8, 2008)

I like cook books for the nitty gritty "just the facts mam" reciepes, times and temps. 


Now I do like Alton Brown and the way he will drift off on a tangent in a video production and it is all related to the core subject.

So I would have to say that for refference it is a book and for entertainment/education a video.

You can never get a straight answer can you?


----------



## k5yac (Jan 8, 2008)

...book...


----------



## kookie (Jan 8, 2008)

I will have to agree both have their place. Books are good for recipes and are nice because you can take them with you in the kitchen or out by the smoker. Were not everyone has a tv and such in the kitchen or out by the smoker. I lean more towards a book because I can read it was I have time bit by bit.

Kookie


----------



## brennan (Jan 8, 2008)

Granted, if the video was Alton Brown-esque, I would love to have a video to watch over and over to catch the gist of what's going on and have an instructor show me what I need to do as I do it, while controlling the speed at which he does it.  sorry that could have been worded differently.  I prefer a cookbook, videos don't have margins to write in, plus books are slightly more portable than video as not everybody can have a podcast handy.  I go with cookbook.


----------



## fritz (Jan 8, 2008)

Can't beat a good cookbook!! I'm a visual sort and like step by step photo's along with a good recipe.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 8, 2008)

I would say it depends on what the video has on it. All the same info as the book? 
If it is the same as the book, I would say video. Don't get me wrong I love books and All the cookbooks in the House are mine and not the wives. 
I do however feel that if something is being instructed as the poll stated, "instructional video" , then a video is much better for learning purpose.
That is a scientific fact. You are hearing and seeing what to do vs. just reading it. 
Right now I will stay with the video, as I said before it just depends on the info that each has to provide and if its the same info.


----------



## gramason (Jan 8, 2008)

I prefer a book, you can always use the book no matter where. I like videos for instructional tips, like the food chanel and such.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 8, 2008)

I would want a video. Why? Because_ I would be the instructor on the video_! Share my beautiful face to all the world!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






If a picture is worth a 1,000 words, the a video should be worth 1,000,000 words right?

Or act now and I'll double your order for the same original price of $19.95

Steven raichlen eat your heart out!


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 8, 2008)

Boy don't I feel like a dope, but I really learn more watching, then reading. I can read how to do something over and over, but I won't really understand it untill I see it, or do it. (DUH!!! now I understand) I've tried reading books but I just can't sit still long enough. Heck I just spent 300.00 on a e-book reader, that would of bought a lot of meat. Don't really use it much. My wife reminds me of that all the time.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 8, 2008)

I would have to pick books. You can write tips or changes to recipe in margin. Just my .02.


----------



## bossman (Jan 8, 2008)

This is more on the lines I was thinking as well. You would have the best of both worlds having the recipes and the techniques on a DVD demenstrating how to do it.

I asked this because I got a Sausage book and a demenstration DVD with it and I really liked the idea, so I thought I would put it out there to see what everyones thoughts were.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 8, 2008)

Well Michael I guess I feel like a dope also because I learn more by watching then reading,I think maybe it has to do with my age.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 8, 2008)

i agree craig and smokin.......i can read a textbook for days..........but will learn more with hands on/ojt type of intruction..........


----------



## longshot (Jan 8, 2008)

I mostly I learn better by reading.   I also am not all that great at following ver-batim(sp?) usually I use recipes as guidelines not necessarily carved in stone.  With the exception of jelly, somehow if I don't follow step by step it don't set up.  
LS


----------



## willkat98 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Boss, need an option for both!

What's the name of the book?


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the book... i see some things on the tube... can never keep up with tryin to write the recipe... besides by the time i get to sit in front of the tv... it usually ends up watchin me more than i watch it....


----------



## walking dude (Jan 8, 2008)

i think this thread mark,.......as to book or dvd type of thing
i agree with your stating trying to write down as you watch......but i normally, if watching cooking shows........its food tv, and i know i can get the recipe off of their web site..........


----------



## smokewatcher (Jan 8, 2008)

The cookbook, because I don't follow it like building a model (step a, step b, etc.).  I get basic info and alter the details to suit what I have.


----------



## crockadale (Jan 9, 2008)

I prefer the cookbook because I use recipes as a place to start.


----------



## bossman (Jan 9, 2008)

"great sausage recipes and cures" comes with the book and DVD, just what I asked Mrs. Santa Claus for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.sausagemaker.com/


----------



## linescum (Jan 13, 2008)

my daughter got me a gift certificate to walden books and i went in and cruised the cookbooks and got 3 good  bbq books one is just rubs sauces and marinades. one leans more to the grill but a lot of stuff can easily be adapted to smoking


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 4, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Can't beat a good cookbook!! I'm a visual sort and like step by step photo's along with a good recipe.


I'm with Fritz on this one.


----------



## ellymae (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting question. I think early on I would have liked a video. At this point a cookbook is my preference. I LOVE cookbooks.

Way back when I started cooking this internet thing didn't exist so getting and swapping informaiton wasn't as easy as it is now.


----------

